# What should I feed RB's daily while young?



## peterp105 (Sep 14, 2004)

they have been eating rosey's every day. and they are all about 2-3 inches. they dont go after pellet foods or frozen chunks. any ideas? are the rosey's ok?


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

feed them a bunch of different things. beefheart, shrimp, earthworms bloodworms, blackworms, and different kinds of fish.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

try smelt, shrimp and nightcrawlers


----------



## peterp105 (Sep 14, 2004)

wil lthey go after food that is not alive? i put some krill in there and they dont touch it.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

peterp105 said:


> wil lthey go after food that is not alive? i put some krill in there and they dont touch it.


 You have to get them used to eating other foods besides live fish. I got mine eating cichlid pellets and frozen shrimp.









More feeding info

More feeding Info

Last one


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah watch the live or they will not eat anything but feeders, also its bad for them in a few ways, try beefheart blood worms, live worms from the store not outside, shrimp, catfish fillet


----------



## peterp105 (Sep 14, 2004)

ok im gonna get some worms for them, and try putting them on a wire so they dont go into the gravel.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

peterp105 said:


> ok im gonna get some worms for them, and try putting them on a wire so they dont go into the gravel.


 they wont dig in the gravel, they will be ripped into pieces before they even get half way down the tank


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm sure the earthworm will get macked before it can bury itself.

But you should try to ween them off live foods to save your pocket book and promote good health. It might take a while but it is easier when young versus old.


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

try to feed them different foods. mine is about 1" small i feed them dried bloodworms, krill(have to tear it to small pieces), smelt, shrimp and Hikari Gold Chichlid pellets(the smallest size) i feed them 3 times a day till they have rounded stomach. I havent given them any feeder fish since i got them.... but they have a convict as a "companion"

the convict is about their size , it is less shy and eats right away this gets my baby piranha to eat also because they see the convict eating. Athough I think the his days are numbered... it's tail has a bite mark on it already


----------



## fishcrazy209 (Sep 12, 2004)

you ever go fishing? i have a few little ones that love stripers and catfish. just cut a little piece and leave it in the tank, they wil clean it all up.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

try live bloodworm they ate lite and will be moved around by the current in your tank this will also throw them in the direction of you p's worms are good aswell and sa they move to attrach the attention of your p's, they are big but go fast so will encourage frenzying in your fish, if not starve them for a bit 1to 1.5 days will do the trink if thier hungry they will eat.

hope it helps and works out for you. JON..


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I had 5 2" rbp's and now i am down to one...son of a bitch "Killer" went psycho. Anyways, i have fed mine tropical flakes, frozen beef heart, frozen bloodworms, rosey reds (only as a treat, maybe once a week), and krill.









He does not like to eat the krill too much, but i trained him to eat it or he would not eat. So i put 4-5 pieces in there and walked away came back later and they were gone.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

Novato said:


> peterp105 said:
> 
> 
> > wil lthey go after food that is not alive? i put some krill in there and they dont touch it.
> ...


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Prawns and mussels are good


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

peterp105 said:


> ok im gonna get some worms for them, and try putting them on a wire so they dont go into the gravel.


 Earthworms are a lil' big for 2-3" p's. Try redworms. I get 'em at Wal-Mart sporting goods section. My p's love 'em. I drop 3 -6" redworms for my 3-3" RBP's and those frickers don't even get close enough to the bottom to know what it looks like.


----------



## peterp105 (Sep 14, 2004)

u guys r great!!! this site is awsome


----------



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

HOW ABOUT CRABMEAT? is this anygood for P's, i was at the store the otehr day and there waas crabmeat all chopped up into pieces, and it was really cheap, is this a good food to feed da P? im not sure
Thanks


----------

